# PC RPGs



## Brian G Turner (Sep 7, 2003)

What are the actual leaders in the field of computer game based RPGs?

By that I mean which are the games that actually break the boundaries to become the classics?

I'll be finished writing soon, so I may be able to treat myself to a PC game to chill out to. But what are the actual recommended immersive experiences?

Simply put: what's good out there?


----------



## X Q mano (Sep 7, 2003)

I remember blowing a lot of time on Champions of Krynn on the old amiga. But it's better on the Amiga than PC... So it's not THAT much of a recommendation...

Darklands however is GREAT... Lots of time has been spent on my part with that game. It's simply fabulous! You should check it out!


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 7, 2003)

Baldur's Gate 1 & 2 are both getting a little long in the tooth but are still regarded as excellent examples of PC RPGs. 
Also Fallout 2 for a post apocalypse style RPG. 
All these titles are now available on budget labels (around £10).


----------



## Twelve (Sep 8, 2003)

Diablo 2, the best selling PC game of all time.

12


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Sep 8, 2003)

I second Twelve's suggestion - definately Diablo 1 or 2.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 9, 2003)

On the PC - try Morrowind! Epic and expansive (there are posts on the Elder Scrolls forum of people (ubernerds obviously! - lol) who have played as much as 72 hours solid - no breaks). Unlike most RPG games you can actually walk everwhere (there are no cut-scenes between towns), and the whole game is all one huge level, people play hundreds of hours and dont see it all! And the score is not unlike your Chronicles stuff actually, I think you'd like the music anyways.

Personally, I'd just get myself an N64 emulator (or a secondhand N64) and play Zelda: Ocarina Of Time again and again. Perhaps that's just me.  A PSOne emulator with either Final Fantasy VII or IX would do nicely too. 

I did try to play the PC game Neverwinter Nights which is supposed to be great, but I really couldn't get to grips with it at all, perhaps that' just me too though. 

Not a traditional RPG (actually a first-person-shooter-cum-RPG), but Deus Ex is also superb!


----------



## Enferos (Sep 9, 2003)

if you can wait until new year then i highly recommend Thief 3
also Deus Ex 2 should be coming soon


----------



## Twelve (Sep 9, 2003)

Uh-oh....bigmac...you're entering into the domain of console RPGs. Don't get me started on that topic. They don't call me the "poet-gamer" for nothing!


12


----------



## mac1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Go-On .... .... ... ... ... ... ... ... .. ... ... ... .. rant, boy, rant... .. ... ... .. ... .. .. ..   ;D


----------



## Esioul (Sep 10, 2004)

Thought I'd revive this thread... I could do with some recommendations too. I've been playing my brother's latest star wars game, I'm not doing too badly and I'm having some fun with it.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 11, 2004)

I love Ultima Online. Though I have wanted to Play Star Wars Galaxies online. I just don't want to start over from the beginning when I have so much as the mage tamer in this game.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 11, 2004)

I enjoyed The Summoner on the PS2, there is a ported version on the PC for anybody interested.  Just a classic build you character with clothing/weapons, get harder and harder, complete game.  Utterly enjoyable though!!


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 11, 2004)

I've been playing NeverWinter Nights on the PC and been thoroughly enjoying it. I've also got Knights Of The Old Republic and, although I've just had a quick couple of hours play on it, it looks very good indeed.


----------



## Esioul (Sep 11, 2004)

I've almost finished KOTOR... it's fun, and not too scary. I won't tell you what happens in the end, but maybe you can guess. At one stage are you now? I knew anyway because my brother told me. Is NeverWinter nights worth my buying?


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 11, 2004)

I've really just got into the first city in KOTOR just to try it out. I've been too busy with Neverwinter Nights (these games are just too big to jump from one to the other). 

As for NWN - it got very good reviews and if you wait a bit longer you will probably pick it up on budget as NWN2 is on the horizon. It's your standard Fantasy setting but with very good storylines and many subquests. It also has an easy to use editor for designing your own adventures. I like it anyway


----------



## ravenus (Sep 11, 2004)

The original boxed game story isn't supposed to be that good as compared to the BG games, since it was primarily designed as a toolset for dungeon masters.
However, from what I've heard on the Adrenaline Vault gaming forums, there is a strong fan community for NWN, with lots of high quality single-player and multiplayer quests. There are sites which review and rate quests.


----------



## Esioul (Sep 12, 2004)

I finished KOTR today, I can say it was pretty fun, although I don't want to play it again straight away... I'll have to either get a new game or occupy myself with actually doing some writing...


----------



## Kassad (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi there,

Kotor is sure a cool game Esioul. Since you liked it I'll recommend you *Anachronox*. It was released in year 2000 IIRC and It plays almost like kotor. That's also a SF game but it's really much more fun. I really had big laughts with some of the replies. Not to mention the cool storyline.

Cheers!


----------



## aftermath (Sep 21, 2004)

For RPG's on the pc almost anything based on D20 is good. There are a few exceptions (PoR). And Spiderweb software is really good (except for there newest game blades of arvanum. was lacking compared to the others). But they have geneforge and other arvanum games and the Exile sieres. Diablo2 is just too repetitive to buy. i'd borrow it and play, but i wouldn't spend money on it. Morrowind is great, and they just released word about 2 weeks or so ago of a new elder scrolls game. :> Oh, on that oh, you can download the first elder scrolls game there. 

If you want emulators; 
SNES: FF3, FF5, Chrono Trigger, Tales of Phantasia (DeJap), Breathe of Fire 2,3
PSX:FF7, Chrono Cross, Arc the Lad, Breathe of Fire 4
NES:FF1, Zelda,  Breathe of Fire.


----------



## Frost (Sep 21, 2004)

Do you know any PC Games that are based on the d20 system?

.....I may be interested in playing a few of those.


----------



## aftermath (Sep 21, 2004)

Are based? 

Well, all the D&D games, and KotoR. I'm not sure how many more borrow the d20 system... i'll do a search though for you  

Like my new avatar? I just made it today in class..lol


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 21, 2004)

Looking good, aftermath - and good to see you back.


----------



## aftermath (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks. I know I 've been gone awhile, but i just moved out of home and have high speed, so you will be seeing me more. 

And as to games other than D&D and KotoR, i couldn't find any.. i'll give it another check becuase i wouldn't mind knowing myself


----------



## aftermath (Sep 27, 2004)

if you want a good source for all the d&d games, pick up this month of PC Gamer, depending where you're from. But it's d&d's 30 year anniverary and pc gamer has a whole section dedicated to it. it has a complete list of all the games and some previews of the some of the newer ones that are in development, like BG3 (!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!) and NWN2. hehe.. i'm all giddy with excitment.


----------



## Esioul (Sep 27, 2004)

Some good reccommendations there guys, I'll certainly follow them up, thanks.


----------



## aftermath (Sep 28, 2004)

the old ones are the best and chances are you can find them online for free. If you want a MMORPG, i'd suggest runscape or tibia(both free ). both really good. for a adventure/rpg ZORK! it's all text based but really good. the only prob with the older games is if your running xp a lot of them are not compatiable because xp runs a crappy DOS version. its not even the real DOS, its a few notches down, so it basically allowes you just to do the basic functions. 

also i found my pc gamer.

D&D:
1988-
 Pool of Radiance
Heroes of the Lance

1989-
Curse of the Azure Bonds
Hillsfar
Dragon of Flame

1990-
Secert of the Silver
Blades
Champions of Krynn
War of the Lance
Dragonstrike
Eye of the Beholder

1991-
Pools of Darkness
Gateway to the Savage Frontier
Death Knights of Krynn
Eye of the Beholder 2:The Legend of Darkmoon
Shadow Sorcerer
Neverwinter Nights

1992-
Treasures of the Savage Frontier
The Dark Queen of Krynn
Spelljammer

1993-
Dark Sun: Shattered Lands
Dungeon Hack
Eye of the Beholder 3
Fanrasy Empires
Stronghold
Unlimited Adventures

1994-
Al-Qadim:The Genies Curse
Dark Sun 2: Wake of the Ravanger
Menzoberranzan
Ravenloft:Strahd's Possession

1995-
Death Keep
Raveloft: Stone Prophet

1996-
Blood & Magic
Birthright: The Gorgon's Alliance

1997-
Iron & Blood: Warriors of Ravenloft

1998-
BG
Descent of Undermoutain

1999-
BG: Tales of the Sword Coast
Planscape:Torment

2000 (you should know these but...   )
BG2:Shadows of Amn
Icewind Dale

2001-
Pool of Radiance:Ruins of Myth Drannor (I have this one...not really that good)
Icewind Dale:Heart of Winter
BG2:Throne of Bhaal

2002-
Icewind Dale 2
Neverwinter Nights

2003-
NWN: Shadows of Undrenide
NWN:Hordes of the Underdark
The Temple of Elemental Evil:A Grayhawk Adventure

Soon to follow: 
DragonShard
D&D Online

In develpment-
BG3
NWN2 

There. Thats all the D&D games out there. Plus you can find a crap load of mods on the net to extend your playtime. And if you like D&D, try reading  R.A. Salvatore or playing D&D minitures. :> 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 10, 2004)

aftermath said:
			
		

> If you want emulators;
> SNES: FF3, FF5, Chrono Trigger, Tales of Phantasia (DeJap), Breathe of Fire 2,3
> PSX:FF7, Chrono Cross, Arc the Lad, Breathe of Fire 4
> NES:FF1, Zelda, Breathe of Fire.


Just a word of warning, beware of playing the Chrono Trigger ROM on SNES9x, there is one bit about 5 hours in where you have to catch a rat, the widely distributed ROM is ever so slightly glitchy however, and it prevents you from continuing, as I found to my utter frustration.

P.S. I'd add "The Illusion of Time"/"The Illusion of Gaia" to that list of must play SNES RPG's too. Absolute classic.


----------



## aftermath (Oct 11, 2004)

LOL. u chased that rat thing for 5 hours? i caught it in about 5 mins, but my friend had the same prob and we both had the same rom. how odd, eh?


----------



## mac1 (Oct 11, 2004)

Yeah that is strange, and very annoying, maybe I should try the ROM on another PC, i still have the SNES9x savegame in the right place. If it doesnt work, is there any chance I could email you the savegame so you could get me past that bit on your machine? please?


----------



## aftermath (Oct 11, 2004)

lol... my saved game. I dont have one at the moment, diff pc, but i can fix that in a few hours if you want some day


----------



## malfunkshun (Oct 17, 2004)

Bigmacscanlan said:
			
		

> Just a word of warning, beware of playing the Chrono Trigger ROM on SNES9x, there is one bit about 5 hours in where you have to catch a rat, the widely distributed ROM is ever so slightly glitchy however, and it prevents you from continuing, as I found to my utter frustration.


The reason why you couldn't catch the rat was because BEFORE you meet the rat, there is a part in the dome where you had to press L , R and A together to make a ladder come down or make a door open. Depending on how your keyboard buttons were mapped, this couldn't be done because the keyboard can't handle many keys (which are close to each other) pressed down at the same time.


----------



## blue_cephalopod (Oct 18, 2004)

Systemshock 2 definately worth a try if you liked deus ex. It's quite scary too.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi blue_cephalopod, and welcome to the chronicles-network. 

 Especially as we don't get enough cephalopods around here - an amazing group of animals.


----------



## mac1 (Oct 18, 2004)

malfunkshun said:
			
		

> "The reason why you couldn't catch the rat was because BEFORE you meet the rat, there is a part in the dome where you had to press L , R and A together to make a ladder come down or make a door open. Depending on how your keyboard buttons were mapped, this couldn't be done because the keyboard can't handle many keys (which are close to each other) pressed down at the same time."


OK cheers malfunkshun, i am going to try playing through on my Dreamcast SNES emulator, if not I will start the game again on my PC and map the buttons differently. Thanks for telling me though. 



			
				aftermath said:
			
		

> "lol... my saved game. I dont have one at the moment, diff pc, but i can fix that in a few hours if you want some day"


If its a lot of hassle dont worry about it. But if I get stuck again I might PM you if its ok??


----------



## aftermath (Oct 19, 2004)

It no problem.. I have nothing better to do with my time. I just sit here and stare at the roof..lol


----------



## mac1 (Oct 23, 2004)

lol!


----------



## cj719 (Nov 2, 2004)

Cricket said:
			
		

> I love Ultima Online. Though I have wanted to Play Star Wars Galaxies online. I just don't want to start over from the beginning when I have so much as the mage tamer in this game.



Ah Ms. Cricket, UO was a great game but it's time so start anew.  SWG is fun and hopefully the new expansion Jump to Lightspeed fixes a lot of the balancing issues they've been having.  I played UO EQ and a few others prior to SWG.  I'm looking forward to EQII going live soon though (next week I believe) If you love UO you'll be ecstatic about EQII since the development team from original UO hopped on board (those that didn't help out with SWG)  Best thing about you still playing UO is that if you get too frustrated with starting a new game (SWG or EQII etc) is that you can always hop back and go obliterate something in UO!


----------



## aftermath (Nov 2, 2004)

I never could really get into the MMORPG's as much as i wanted. I'm sure if I took the time to sit down and play, I'd become addicted. Just the problem is money, time, and my fiance. She won't even let me look at the everquest box when we enter a game shop. I play Runescape from time to time, when my pc isn't being stupid and allows it to load properly. I also used to play tibia, but I never really liked that one.

Beyond Divinity looks really neaet. Has anyone played it yet?


----------

